# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  BUSTRIP - loppukonferenssin esitelmät

## Mikko Laaksonen

BUSTRIP - projektin loppukonferenssi pidettiin otsikolla "Moving Sustainably" 7.-9.11.2007.

Lisätietoja projektista:
www.bustrip-project.net

Kaikille avointen konferenssipäivien 8-9.11 esitelmät ovat jo verkossa alustavalla sivulla
Esitelmät
En laita suoria linkkejä esitelmiin, koska osoitteet voivat vielä muuttua.

Erityisen tärkeitä esitelmiä joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen kannalta ovat:

Arkkitehti Helle SØholt, Gehl Architects, Kööpenhamina:
"Designing liveable cities: enhancing cyclist and pedestrian traffic"
Esitelmä osoittaa, miten laadukkaalla kaupunkiympäristöllä voidaan houkutella ihmiset kävelemään, pyöräilemään ja keskustoihin

Prof Carmen Hass-Klau, Wuppertalin yliopisto
"The financial benefit of property owners around public transport stops"
Esitelmä osoittaa, miten esimerkiksi pikaraitiotie houkuttelee pysäkkien ympärille "hyviä veronmaksajia" ja yrityksiä.

Angelika Gasteiner, Salzburg AG
"Trolleybuses in Salzburg and the Trolleymotion initiative"
Johdinautot taloudellisena ja ekologisena liikennevaihtoehtona

Suosittelen kaikille esitelmiin tutustumista. Myös muissa esitelmissä on paljon tärkeää asiaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tiedoksi myös Turun apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Jarkko Virtasen puhe BUSTRIP -
konferenssin avauksessa 8.11.2007

Linkki




> Ladies and gentlemen, dear colleagues and Moving Sustainably congress participants,
> A sustainable urban transport system goes hand in hand with sustainable urban structure. Local services or high-quality public transport at walking distance from home can only be provided if population density is sufficient.
> Urban sprawl increases the commuting distance to work, and the resulting increase in car transports causes traffic jams.
> An unsustainable urban structure is also economically unsustainable. The costs of transportation in-crease and heavy investments in transport infrastructure are required.
> I will use our own experiences from the City of Turku as an example. As I understand, the problems we face are shared with other European and Baltic Sea region cities. The scale of the problems may be different, but the same issues can be found in most of our cities.
> In the city strategies, the City of Turku is strongly committed to sustainable development. Sustainable development is a basic value of the Turku Strategy adopted on 2nd May 2005. Sustainable urban structure, responsible climate policy and reduction of private car use and its emissions have been taken up as strategic aims also in our environmental strategy.
> Turku has signed the Aalborg Commitments on 29th March 2005. The commitments require the signatory city to reduce the need for private cars; increase share of walking; cycling and public transport and develop a sustainable urban transport plan.
> However, we face considerable challenges in developing a sustainable urban transport system and a sustainable urban structure in Turku.
> In the framework of the BUSTRIP project, the Peer Review of Sustainable Urban Transport in Turku was carried out on 21st - 25th August 2006.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

Esitän puolestani Mikolle kiitokset laadukkaasta seminaarista. Käsittääkseni Mikon osuus seminaarin sisällöstä on ollut merkittävä, ja saimme Suomeen todellista huipputietämystä joukkoliikenteen ja kaupunkisuunnittelun alalta.

Seminaari oli siinä mielessä onnistunut, että sali oli täynnä. Meidän suomalaisten kannalta valitettavaa oli, että seminaarin anti olisi ollut hyväksi huomattavasti suuremmalle suomalaisjoukolle. Nyt paikalla oli Suomesta sellaisia henkilöitä, joille seminaari toki antoi paljon, mutta joiden tietämys ja asenteet kaupunkien kestävän kehityksen suhteen ovat jo valmiiksi oikeat. Ne, jotka eivät vieläkään usko tarpeeseen ajatella kaupungeissa toisin kuin autoilun ja hajaantumisen näkökulmasta, uskoisivat asian ehkä paremmin kuultuaan ja nähtyään asiantuntijoiden esitykset itse kuin vain toisen käden tietona.

Yksi tavallaan lohdullinen seminaarissa esille tullut asia oli, että me emme täällä Suomessa ole muihin nähden erikoisia edes siinä, että väitämme olevamme niin erityisiä. Kaikkialla selitetään, etteivät kestävät ratkaisut sovellu paikallisten erityisolosuhteiden vuoksi.

Olin kuuntelemassa koko joukon UITP:n esitelmiä toukokuussa. Ehdotankin avoimesti, että tulevaisuudessa suomalaiset kaupungit voivat lähettää UITP:n kongressiin enintään 2 edustajaa. Säästyneillä rahoilla kaupungit voivat yksissä tuumin kutsua Suomeen 2-4 hyvää luennoitsijaa, lähettää virkamiehet ja lautakunnat kuuntelemaan niitä, sekä sallia vielä esitykset myös yleisölle. Tämä edistää huomattavasti enemmän liikenne- ja kaupunkikehitystä kuin epäilemättä muuten mukavat ulkomaanmatkat.

Pidän UITP:n työtä merkittävänä, mutta kongressin esitelmien yleinen ongelma on esitelmien kokemusperäinen luonne. UITP:ssä kerrotaan erilaisista toteutetuista hankkeista. Mutta eihän kukaan lähde UITP:hen kertomaan epäonnistumisistaan, vaikka niistä saatava tieto on vähintään yhtä arvokasta kuin onnistumistenkin raportointi. Sen sijaan alan tutkijat ja kehittäjät, jotka eivät ole sidoksissa poliittisen menestymisen pakkoon ja yhteen kaupunkiin kykenevät kertomaan myös siitä, mitä ei pidä tehdä.

Antero

----------

